# UFO Interceptor



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've started work on another model from my stash. This time the Bandai UFO Interceptor from the UFO tv series.

There is a bit of work to do filling in the holes from the "working features" ie the firing missile. I have also scratch built a replacement cockpit as the original just had a torso molded into a L shape.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/WIPCockpit001.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/WIPCockpit002.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/WIPCockpit003.jpg

Once I get the cockpit finished I'll join the body halves together and start filling the seams.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Aah, thats nice work on the cockpit! But.... no working missile!?

Look forward to seeing what you do with it, please keep posting!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice job on the cockpit. 

I'll be following your build, I have one in my stash also.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'll be following this build too, as I have one in my stash...


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Your cockpit looks great, nice skills. Keep us posted.

James


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice! 

Always loved that show, highly underated in my opinion. Hope the new movie (if it ever comes out) does it justice.

Keep up the good work, can't wait to see what you do with the missile.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I built two of these kits, one in the 80's, and again in the late 90's. For me, the biggest aesthetic problem was the nose cone of the missile. I sawed it off, and made a new one with Magic Sculp. No measurements, just eyeballed the shape until it looked "right."


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Used to watch this when I was a kid. Always loved the Interceptor design. Nice work on the cockpit. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great work, I would like to build another of these and correct the cockpit. I built one of these about 7 years ago, I didn't scratch build a cockpit but I did spruce it up a little to make it more like what was on the show. I also kept the missile firing mechanism intact, shaving the top of the firing pin flush with the upper hull and leaving just enough below to allow firing of the missile.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here's a couple of pretty cool fx shots of the UFO Interceptors.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Interceptors were quite large models from those photos. Pity you didn't get to see that much detail on the screen.

Just painting the cockpit interior at the moment. From the reference pictures I've found and and WIP it looks really late 60's/early 70's in it's colour scheme of fawnish brown and the green chair leather (with silver trim).

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/UFO_MoonbaseInterceptors/ShadoMoonBaseInterceptorInt.htm


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

When was the show on the air? And is it on DVD? 
James


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

JamesInNC said:


> When was the show on the air? And is it on DVD?
> James


1970-71 and yes, the entire series is available in a boxed set of 8 DVDs.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Usually you can find the set in the $40-$50 range on thE bay. I always loved the way they slid down chutes to get to the Interceptors. Take the wrong chute and you wind up in the laundry room!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got the series and it is really good. It has stood up well though it obviously took itself way too seriously.

The hardware is fantastic and the interceptor is one of my all time favorites. I wish a decent model kit of this vehicle were available.

Your detailing of the Bandai kit is going very well. I look forward to more pics.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

There was a mixed-media studio-scale kit several years ago, only available through Comet Miniatures. It was the same size as the largest filming miniatures, 26" long.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the show and DVD set. Surprisingly quite expensive.

James


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

There are opportunities at times to get it while it's on sale (the dvd box set).

I'd imagine it's only a matter of time before UFO comes out on blu-ray like the 1st season of Space 1999 as well.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Good work on the cockpit! You will definitely need to change the shape of the missile cone.

I had that large kit from Comet years ago - was awful. Needed a HUGE amount of work to make even half decent, so I sold it on eventually.

Would love to see UFO on Blu Ray but the quality of the DVDs is truely stunning for a TV show of the era - all shot on film and incredibly sharp!

Ant


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Bit of an update on the work. I've constructed the model and assembled it. Just adding extra detail like the engine bays at the rear just in front of the main exhaust. Was surprised those were there, many years ahead of the open engine bays on the BG Viper and star wars craft.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/WIP3Qview.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/WIPRearDetail.jpg

I am building up the nose cone on the missile as well.

When I paint it I will do the Interceptor in it's "true" colour of light blue.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks good.
Light blue? Where did you get that info? Its some shade of white.
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1011/c5cdbef3.jpg


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Comet Miniatures sold two garage Interceptor kits. One was a quality kit with a resin body, one was a piss-poor one with a vacuform body, and no cockpit, although it did come with a pilot figure and seat. The resin landing gear was way too long and flimsy, scratchbuilding a cockpit was a nightmare, NO decals, the canopy was the wrong shape, ALL the resin parts had way too much excess resin. You could burn out your Dremel re-shaping them.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The colour reference is from Mike Trim in his book "The Future Was Fab". He mentions that the Interceptor was originally painted a very pale blue and the yellow of the studio lights washed it out to white in the photography. Trim designed many of the vehicles used in UFO and did do an Interceptor as well which was rather more 60ish tech but Derek Meddings redesigned it and coloured it the pale blue, which showed up as while on the screen.

Trim has a painting in the book showing the Interceptor as pale blue which looks pretty cool.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Always loved this design. Well done.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The pic I posted is an original without restoration. Just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, it matches the other original model photos I've seen in terms of colouring. The statement by Trim in his book non-withstanding. I've looked at stills from the show as well and in one I can see a very slight blue tint (which could just be lighting) while the rest protray a white Interceptor.

Interesting that the original looks like it used decals for some of the markings. Since they wouldn't have had ALPs printers back then just how many model kits of the 60's had such markings which they could have used??? I'd always considered all the stencils and such had been done by hand before.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks. Yes, it matches the other original model photos I've seen in terms of colouring. The statement by Trim in his book non-withstanding. I've looked at stills from the show as well and in one I can see a very slight blue tint (which could just be lighting) while the rest protray a white Interceptor.
> 
> Interesting that the original looks like it used decals for some of the markings. Since they wouldn't have had ALPs printers back then just how many model kits of the 60's had such markings which they could have used??? I'd always considered all the stencils and such had been done by hand before.


Meddings would make trips to the Airfix plant every so often and grab boatloads of kits for use as detail parts. According to him, the Airfix executives had no idea he was using the kits for that.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

seaQuest said:


> Meddings would make trips to the Airfix plant every so often and grab boatloads of kits for use as detail parts. According to him, the Airfix executives had no idea he was using the kits for that.


I can believe that!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

By the way, what scale would you say the kit is?


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

JamesInNC said:


> When was the show on the air? And is it on DVD?
> James


Just came across this on Amazon; you might want to grab it while it's on sale (it sure beats what I paid for the 2 separate seasons years ago...)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-UFO-Megaset-Gerry-Anderson/dp/B0000AZKJ8/ref=pd_sim_t_85


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Scotty K said:


> Just came across this on Amazon; you might want to grab it while it's on sale (it sure beats what I paid for the 2 separate seasons years ago...)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-UFO-Megaset-Gerry-Anderson/dp/B0000AZKJ8/ref=pd_sim_t_85


Wonder if I can get my wife to wear the purple wig...


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> The Interceptors were quite large models from those photos. Pity you didn't get to see that much detail on the screen.
> 
> Just painting the cockpit interior at the moment. From the reference pictures I've found and and WIP it looks really late 60's/early 70's in it's colour scheme of fawnish brown and the green chair leather (with silver trim).
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/UFO_MoonbaseInterceptors/ShadoMoonBaseInterceptorInt.htm


I had thought that Phil's site was gone forever. Obviously, it was only a temporary thing. For certain reference material, it was the first/best site to access. Glad to see its back.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

rossjr said:


> Wonder if I can get my wife to wear the purple wig...


I tried…..


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've read in some reviews that the scale is 1/72. Looking at both the reference photos and the figure that comes with the model I'd guess the kit is really closer to 1/48 or so. The box doesn't mention the scale (in english). When I built the cockpit I was aiming more towards 1/72 to match the live set.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Interceptor3QWIPPaint.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorSideWIPPaint.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorTopWIPPaint.jpg

Lots of masking for this model. I've done most of the metallic areas now. I'll next do the rest of the red stripes I think via painting instead of using the decals. Then do some toning on the metal and experiment with the best way to portray the panel lines.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

This may be of some help with the markings.


http://ufoseries.com/artofufo/interceptorLabels.jpg


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

rossjr said:


> Wonder if I can get my wife to wear the purple wig...


Forget the wig. Do a cheap version of the silver suit with duct tape. They really scream when ya pull it off! hehehehe


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

rossjr said:


> Wonder if I can get my wife to wear the purple wig...





mach7 said:


> I tried…..


You tried to get RossJr's wife to wear a purple wig?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

kenlee said:


> This may be of some help with the markings.
> 
> 
> http://ufoseries.com/artofufo/interceptorLabels.jpg


Thanks! I bought a set of extra decals from Scott Copeland via ebay so the diagram will be handy.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> You tried to get RossJr's wife to wear a purple wig?



Hmmmm……

well….

ummm…

I have to leave now.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

LOL


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Scotty K,
Thanks for the Amazon link!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've read in some reviews that the scale is 1/72. Looking at both the reference photos and the figure that comes with the model I'd guess the kit is really closer to 1/48 or so. The box doesn't mention the scale (in english). When I built the cockpit I was aiming more towards 1/72 to match the live set.
> 
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Interceptor3QWIPPaint.jpg
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorSideWIPPaint.jpg
> ...


Okay - thanks for the info re the scale....

Brad.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

mach7 said:


> Hmmmm……
> 
> well….
> 
> ...


Did she wear it for you???


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Rotwang said:


> Usually you can find the set in the $40-$50 range on thE bay. I always loved the way they slid down chutes to get to the Interceptors. Take the wrong chute and you wind up in the laundry room!!


Gerry Anderson had a thing about characters going through chutes, slides and tunnels. Probably a holdover from the Supermarionation shows where every possible trick was used so the puppets wouldn't have to be shown walking.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

*Decals*

So.. how good were the decals?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Haven't used the decals yet. Still painting the red stripes. Coming out darker than I would have liked.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starmanmm said:


> So.. how good were the decals?


If it is anything like the one I built about 10-12 years ago, they are nice, missing some of the smaller labels seen on the original studio model but fairly accurate.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Guys, I hate to ask, but from whom can we buy these decals? I wasn't able to find a listing on Ebay...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is my completed kit. The extra decals proved to be a bit out of scale to my Bandai kit. Maybe there was a larger one? Anyway I used what I could. The red stripe decals are from the original set.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinished3Q.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinishedRear2.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinishedSide.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinishedTop.jpg

I got my 3rd party decals off Ebay. Scott Copeland list them there intermitantly, just do a search every week or so.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice, well done mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that was quick (by my standards)! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had time on my hands so the model production has been quicker. Thanks everyone.

BTW I should mention I enhanced the raised panel lines with a technical pencil (which I've been doing to the last few kits).

Next painting my Kothoga from The Relic and then a multi week construction of the Bushmaster PMV vehicle.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! Looks like it could be on the show!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Here is my completed kit. The extra decals proved to be a bit out of scale to my Bandai kit. Maybe there was a larger one? Anyway I used what I could. The red stripe decals are from the original set.
> 
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinished3Q.jpg
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/InterceptorFinishedRear2.jpg
> ...


Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

